# Will an LED bulb work in a Lava Lamp?



## s-one (Dec 5, 2011)

I know it sounds funny but I googled searched this and didn't come up with a really straight answer. Anyhow the bulb I'm trying to replace is an S11 25watt bulb in which I do see some S11 LED replacements. Just not sure if it would be hot enough to get the lava moving.

Thanks,
s-one


----------



## mattheww50 (Dec 5, 2011)

The short answer is no. A lava lamp depends upon a heat source, and operates based upon different coefficents of expansion in two materials at lower temperature the dark material is more dense the the transparent material (and sits on the bottom of the lamp), and higher temperatures the reverse is true, causing the dark material to rise though the transparent liquid. This is what creates the lava lamp 'effect'. Most lava lamps are designed for a 40 watt incandescent lamp. You will find if you put a 15 watt lamp in, it doesn't work because the 15 watt lamp doesn't generate enough heat. LED's are much more efficent than incandescent, so it would take an enormous LED array to generate the same heat output as a 40 watt incandescent.


----------



## s-one (Dec 5, 2011)

Aw its what I figured. I really appreciate you taking the the time to clarify this for me.


----------



## IMSabbel (Dec 6, 2011)

Btw, do NOT try to play around high heating elements or anything besides the wattage incan the lamp was designed for. Lava lamps _have_ exploded when getting to much heat, or just to big heat gradients.


----------



## s-one (Dec 13, 2011)

Totally understood, thank you for all the info.


----------

